# ideas for an L track



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys i will finally have a slot cave soon,and was looking for suggestions for an L shaped track,as the space will double as a woodworking shop,and storage.just small scale woodworking though,so i have alot of room to play with.i will go with LL track for now,as i have buckets of it.i was thinking an 8X3 with another 8X3 attached at a right angle


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok.still no ideas?


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Have you browsed this site ?*

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Track Layouts

8' × 12' L-Shaped Raceways


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*here's an idea*

Our Clubman


Thanks


Michael Block
www.oconomowocraceway.com
www.thequarrel.com
www.slottrak.com


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*THis one is for sale*

From Jon

This is a bowman and its for sale


Hope this helps



Michael Block
www.oconomowocraceway.com
www.thequarrel.com
www.slottrak.com


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really cool ideas,guys thanks!i am not sure if i am going to use plastic sectional,or damn it and do a routed two lane 1/32


----------

